# ticket question



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

On my speeding ticket, the officer checked posted, radar, and estimated. I understand the posted and radar, but what does the estimated mean...they supposedly had a radar?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40761


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fishing for answers ??????????


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It means they had two methods of busting you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

It means that the officer looked at you and thought you were speeding, then confirmed it with radar.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Yup, you really lucked out with that mistake!!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Take it to a Judge's appeal!!!!!


----------

